# Having problems printing 1 color over another



## artworx1 (Mar 30, 2014)

When printing 1 color over another, I can't get a good clean edge.


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

The 1st color layer may not be smooth enough. 

Could you please give more details about the mesh and ink you use ?


----------



## artworx1 (Mar 30, 2014)

Using 110 mesh and either Intl Coatings or Wilflex.


----------



## artworx1 (Mar 30, 2014)

What I mean is the edge is ragged. The bottom print is smooth and the top layer is smooth, but the edge is ragged. In this case I'm printed a solid green 4" circle, on top of that is a 3 1/2" white circle. Edge of the white is ragged.


----------



## invity (Oct 8, 2014)

artworx1 said:


> Using 110 mesh and either Intl Coatings or Wilflex.


Hi,

I Agree your information. Thanks


_______________________________
Wedding Websites India


----------



## artworx1 (Mar 30, 2014)

Do you mean you're having the same problem?


----------

